# Sub Tank Mini VG/PG Wicking



## Neal (14/3/16)

Hello good people,
Have done a search on forum and found some great advice on issues with STM and rebuilding on V2 deck, thanks guys. I am however having some issues, and am hoping that the more experienced chaps here can advise. I am running the V2 version of deck with a 0.5ohm build at 24.5w, wicking with Japanese organic cotton. If I re-wick in the morning I get a lovely vape with good vapour for the duration of the day, but picking up my device the following morning after waking, I am getting dry hits after 3-4 hits. If I re-wick the problem is solved and I get another trouble free day of vaping. I am running 70vg/30pg liquids and am pretty much a chain vaper, with occasional dabbling with a RDA.
Not really an issue if I have to re-wick every morning, but am interested to find out if any other STM users have had a similar experience. Thanks guys (and girls).


----------



## Ernest (14/3/16)

Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> Have done a search on forum and found some great advice on issues with STM and rebuilding on V2 deck, thanks guys. I am however having some issues, and am hoping that the more experienced chaps here can advise. I am running the V2 version of deck with a 0.5ohm build at 24.5w, wicking with Japanese organic cotton. If I re-wick in the morning I get a lovely vape with good vapour for the duration of the day, but picking up my device the following morning after waking, I am getting dry hits after 3-4 hits. If I re-wick the problem is solved and I get another trouble free day of vaping. I am running 70vg/30pg liquids and am pretty much a chain vaper, with occasional dabbling with a RDA.
> Not really an issue if I have to re-wick every morning, but am interested to find out if any other STM users have had a similar experience. Thanks guys (and girls).


What ID are you building on? I find 2.5 works best for me, but make sure the cotton is not tight.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (14/3/16)

Ernest said:


> What ID are you building on? I find 2.5 works best for me, but make sure the cotton is not tight.


Thanks mate, am wrapping around blue screwdriver which I think is less than 2.5, will have a forage in the garage and find a 2.5 drill bit and give it a try.


----------



## kimbo (14/3/16)

The blue screwdriver is 2mm. 2.5 works very well for me as well on 60/40 juice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (14/3/16)

Neal said:


> Thanks mate, am wrapping around blue screwdriver which I think is less than 2.5, will have a forage in the garage and find a 2.5 drill bit and give it a try.


Blue screwdriver is perfect, and close enough to 2.5mm. I cut my cotton very short before stuffing it down, try using less cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

@Neal keep an eye out for the ceramic coils that should start arriving this week...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (14/3/16)

Oh, if the screwdriver is only 2mm like @kimbo said and you are chain vaping you might need more cotton in the coil but less at the holes. So 2.5mm will then work better as there will be more cotton going through your coil. You can have very little cotton at the holes without any leaking because of the 70/30 juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> Have done a search on forum and found some great advice on issues with STM and rebuilding on V2 deck, thanks guys. I am however having some issues, and am hoping that the more experienced chaps here can advise. I am running the V2 version of deck with a 0.5ohm build at 24.5w, wicking with Japanese organic cotton. If I re-wick in the morning I get a lovely vape with good vapour for the duration of the day, but picking up my device the following morning after waking, I am getting dry hits after 3-4 hits. If I re-wick the problem is solved and I get another trouble free day of vaping. I am running 70vg/30pg liquids and am pretty much a chain vaper, with occasional dabbling with a RDA.
> Not really an issue if I have to re-wick every morning, but am interested to find out if any other STM users have had a similar experience. Thanks guys (and girls).


I think a wicking issue would give you trouble immediately after taking the first few puffs . Any chance that the juice you are using is maybe gunking up the coil hence the dry hit.

Also , maybe try Cotton Bacon . Haven't used it myself but heard that you can go few days longer without having to re-wick compared to jap cotton


----------



## Neal (14/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> I think a wicking issue would give you trouble immediately after taking the first few puffs . Any chance that the juice you are using is maybe gunking up the coil hence the dry hit.
> 
> Also , maybe try Cotton Bacon . Haven't used it myself but heard that you can go few days longer without having to re-wick compared to jap cotton



Yes brother, was thinking along those lines myself. Cotton I am using is called Puff, which I bought a large bag of whilst in UK, but as a noob coil builder and wicker have nothing to compare it to. Thanks for your help, and to all the other good chaps for their advice. This forum is my go to place for help, great people, great advice.


----------



## Stosta (14/3/16)

Hi @Neal !

So the STM was my first (and still my daily) RBA, and has been almost flawless since. On the odd occasion I get a dry hit with Jap Cotton and Rayon, but most of the time its because I have simply used a s***-load of it, so that when I put that little skirt around the coil I have to really stuff it in there, and therefore it doesn't really suck it up that well. 

I usually use a very similar setup to yours, with 70/30 juices as well. So all I can recommend is the mantra of "less is more" when it comes to wicking. I hope you come right!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (14/3/16)

Ernest said:


> Oh, if the screwdriver is only 2mm like @kimbo said and you are chain vaping you might need more cotton in the coil but less at the holes. So 2.5mm will then work better as there will be more cotton going through your coil. You can have very little cotton at the holes without any leaking because of the 70/30 juice.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lushen (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Neal keep an eye out for the ceramic coils that should start arriving this week...


 
Uncle @Rob Fisher Which vendor site should I be watching for this?


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Hi @Neal

My experiences probably wont help you much but just adding it in case.

I am using 2mm ID and Rayon. But I am using 50/50 fluids in my V2 STM.
No wicking problems whatsoever.

If you are getting dry hits after letting it stand for the night, maybe try close up the airholes in the morning and suck on it without firing. Maybe that will suck some juice into the system

I also snip the bunny ears at about the length of the skirt top so that there is not too much Rayon in there. When I push it in I don't just stuff it in, I delicately prod it in so its facing the juice hole. 

As others are suggesting, try a bigger ID but I do suspect that it also has to do with how you pack it in after wicking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Lushen said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher Which vendor site should I be watching for this?



I would hope that there will be a few on the ball vendors that will have them in bound... but the only one I *know* has ordered them is @Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Neal keep an eye out for the ceramic coils that should start arriving this week...



Will do as you suggest Mr. Rob, followed your advice on Trinity bell cap and Atom gClaptons and is working a treat. Am looking to get more into self sufficiency, as my nearest vape store is approx. 400km away, hence the venture into the coil building side of things. Next time I have a connection from Swaziland heading to Jhb will definitely look into the ceramic side of things, thanks mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Neal said:


> Will do as you suggest Mr. Rob, followed your advice on Trinity bell cap and Atom gClaptons and is working a treat. Am looking to get more into self sufficiency, as my nearest vape store is approx. 400km away, hence the venture into the coil building side of things. Next time I have a connection from Swaziland heading to Jhb will definitely look into the ceramic side of things, thanks mate.



@Neal I'm blown off my feet with the Target Tank and if the Ceramic Coils for the sub tank are as good as the target tanks coils then the Trinity Cap set up is going to be sublime! As for being far away and self sufficient I'm on refill number 56 with the same coil in the target tank!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

